# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du lịch Sapa - "Lợn cắp nách" nướng

## hangnt

Nghe cái tên đã thấy kỳ lạ, hỏi ra mới biết đó là các món ăn được chế biến từ thịt lợn Mường. Giống lợn Mường nhỏ, thả rông đến chừng 7-8 kg thì bắt và cắp nách đem về thịt. Và có lẽ cái tên lợn "cắp nách" ra đời từ đó.

Thịt được tẩm ướt với hành, tỏi, sả, hạt dổi..., chừng khi ngấm gia vị thì được kẹp xiên tre và nướng trên than hoa. Nghe mùi thịt thơm lừng, trông vàng ruộm cháy xèo xèo trên bếp là đã thấy thèm rồi.

Nào, hãy cùng Thái Dũng, anh chàng mà theo lời một khán giả là " sướng thế không biết, toàn được ăn ngon", khám phá hương vị và cách chế biến của món ăn độc đáo này nhé.






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## sunoi

:cuoi:  4 5 bố đuổi con lợn bé tẹo mãi không được . Chắc là vần nó ra nhiều mồ hôi nướng mới ngon đây

----------


## hientran812

món này ngon tuyệt !!@@

----------


## wildrose

nuôi cả năm mới được con lợn 8-9kg
chắc thịt ngon lắm đây  :cuoi1:

----------

